# best friend vs comfort plus vs thinline bareback pad



## rcblack9 (Aug 18, 2014)

Hi, I'm new to the forum and I'm hoping someone can help me out. Does anyone have both a comfort plus and a thinline bareback pad? I have used a best friend bbp for a few years on several different horses and its great for all but the boniest two. I just got a comfort plus and its too thick. My leg does not lay flat enough against the horse and it snaps back with every step. My hip hurt so bad about half way through a two mile ride I had to trade horses with my daughter. 
The question is- is a thinline thinner than a comfort plus? Thanks so much!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## whisperbaby22 (Jan 25, 2013)

I'd like to see what answers you get.


----------



## Ripplewind (Mar 22, 2012)

I've heard great things about the Thinline bareback pad. I myself have a Thinline saddle pad that my horses and I loooooove.

I've been wanting to invest in a bareback pad for some time, so I definitely want to see some answers!


----------



## whisperbaby22 (Jan 25, 2013)

How thick is your comfort plus?


----------



## evilamc (Sep 22, 2011)

I have a thinline bareback pad......and its awesome. It has d rings to attach little things if you want, the girth is a great size and can fit little ponies to giant draft horses, gives enough protection so you don't feel those shark fin withers andddd the thinline helps with shock absorbing!


----------

